# New Concrete Blonde - yes please



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Johnette's voice gives me chills


huh, can't seem to embed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpPnRylNcDU


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

For yours - just put [video] /video] with the full url inbetween (missing a bracket for illustration purposes). I tried, but limit one vid per post and I need to get mine in 


I don't know much of their music, but LOVE Joey. I even use it as an example of a) song structure b) guitar tones (multiple good ones, and some tasty bass) c) tastefull solo, when talking to my kids about music.
[video=youtube;W4rieFRv228]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4rieFRv228[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What the hell...? Was it a studio guy did the guitar parts? In this live vid, dude doesn't even take a swing at the solo, let alone stomp on a juicy octave-r.
[video=youtube;n-ZoBmN_D4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=n-ZoBmN_D4w&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Bloodletting - fantastic album.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That's a blast from the past there


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Really enjoyed both clips.

I had heard the song but never really noticed it.

Very nice stuff.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

YEAH!!!! Concrete Blonde! LOVE THEM!
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have always liked that song "joey". Well written and sung with strength and meaning.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I sometimes wonder where my head was back when these bands were so popular. Joey is a great song. I've already learned it but if I can't get my wife to sing it, I may have to change the name to "Josie" and sing it myself. When I was getting the words, I was surprised to see it was written by Jon Bon Jovi and Richy Sambora if what was posted is true.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bon Jovi has a different song with the same name. Check youtube, I clicked it last night seeing if they were doing a cover but nope.

According to songfacts.com , "This song is about being in love with an alcoholic. Concrete Blonde lead singer Johnette Napolitano wrote it about Marc Moreland of the band Wall Of Voodoo. Moreland died of liver failure in 2003; Napolitano discussed Moreland and writing the song about him in a concert known as the "D.C. Sessions."

Further, "Napolitano said in an interview with MTV that she wrote the lyrics on an envelope in a cab on the way to the recording session. The song didn't have lyrics, and their manager had been pressuring her to write them, so she procrastinated until the last possible moment."


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I was probably reading that as you were writing your post. You really do have to sift through the BS you read on the internet. Nice catch.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> What the hell...? Was it a studio guy did the guitar parts? In this live vid, dude doesn't even take a swing at the solo, let alone stomp on a juicy octave-r.


maybe they were just doing a bare bones version for some reason. Jim Mankey has been a fixture on all of Concrete Blonde's stuff. was even in Dream 6 with Johnette before hand. silky tones, and doesn't overdo it. they've done a great version of Little Wing where his chops shine through a bit more.

for those that just know "Joey", take a deeper listen into their catalog. Some wonderful, wonderful stuff.
True, Free and Bloodletting are all pretty strong from start to finish.

here's another good one.
[video=youtube;wlg91FG9m5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlg91FG9m5Y[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Great voice on that gal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I sort of preferred the minimalist solo in the live clip. The harmonized fuzz solo in the studio version is a little cheesy to me.


Then again, I've never had a fuzz that lasted more than a week or two on my pedalboard.


Great song though.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keep it comin' Johnette!!

https://soundcloud.com/johnette-nap...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Missed this the first time through, awesome band, awesome voice, huge crush back in the day


----------

